
Astronomers in South Africa discover mysterious alignment of black holes - r721
https://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/2816-astronomers-in-south-africa-discover-mysterious-alignment-of-black-holes
======
em3rgent0rdr
What about random chance?

~~~
anotheryou
would highly depend the resolution of the stream directions

